# http://antiagingskincares.org/ageless-illusion/



## taylaehbun (Nov 24, 2015)

Cocoa Butter Lotion
On low heat, slowly melt the beeswax. Once melted add the cocoa butter and stir until just melted. Remove a combination in the heat and stir in the coconut and almond oils. Then add the jasmine gas and continue stirring until fully incorporated. Pour the mixture into the molds and permit to cool down the.
http://antiagingskincares.org/ageless-illusion/


----------

